# Pirsch..give us a weather update!



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

In hopes of helping Pirsch get his first post im posting this. 

Pirsch tell us what you think this winter has in-store for you. Also hows the track record been for your last couple winters?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I subscribe to Accuweather.com professional and her is what the mad man is guessing.

Madness Winter Outlook
Monday, October 01, 2007
WINTER 2007-2008 OUTLOOK FOR THE PERIOD NOVEMBER 15 TO MARCH 15... SOUTHEAST REMAINS DRY AND WARM... STORM TRACK IS THROUGH THE PLAINS INTO THE GREAT LAKES... COLD HIGH COMES DOWN AND COULD LEAD TO ICE STORMS FROM THE OHIO VALLEY TO THE MID-ATLANTIC. VERY COLD WEATHER IN THE NORTHERN ROCKIES AND HEAVY SNOWS IN THE WESTERN MOUNTAINS...

Well, here it is, my best guess for the winter season. I define the winter season as the period from November 15 to March 15, so what you see on the maps are the departures from normals for that time period. Now, please don't ask me how much snow will fall in your backyard because I just don't know the answer to every spot.

I justified my forecast based on the strong southeast ridge, the development of the La Nina and years where the SOI values have followed the same trends. I think that overall we will see the trough axis over the High Plains and a ridge over the eastern part of the country. That will lead to a storm track that goes from the High Plains to the Great Lakes and perhaps even cutting across the Northeast. While we will get spells of very cold weather across the eastern part of the country, overall, it will be known as a mild winter. With the trough position over the High Plains, this will lead to arctic air spilling into the northern Rockies and spreading down the High Plains and into the Western states. I do think that cold highs will move across the Great Lakes and set up a cold dome of air that will be overrun by warm air ahead of storms coming out of the southern Plains. That's why I place an area of ice across the Ohio Valley into the mid-Atlantic. I am also concerned for snow and ice across New York into parts of New England where the zone between the cold air across eastern Canada clashes with the Southeast warm weather that tries to flex its muscles north every once in a while. The western mountains will get plenty of snow; however, the California Sierra may struggle at times to get heavy snow as the storm track stays across Oregon and Washington.





































Updated: 10/1/2007 11:27:00 AM


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I think the point was missed......


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, I releazed that after I serached for Pircsh. Oh well, at least you have the weather forcast now


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Guys it's not nice to tease Pirsch like that...

You know he can't come out and play like the rest of us.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

stroker79;409552 said:


> You know, I releazed that after I serached for Pircsh. Oh well, at least you have the weather forcast now


HAHA thanks man. those are new charts i havent seen before.  


SnoFarmer;409562 said:


> Guys it's not nice to tease Pirsch like that...
> 
> You know he can't come out and play like the rest of us.


LOL just trying to help the guy get rolling...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

maybe he doesnt want to have ANY posts at all.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe he's trying to set a record. He has 152 posts in the off topic!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Well guys...I appreciate the help. The weather is going to be sunny with the chance of a Dark Stormy cloud over Grandview and during the nights of plowing if the snow comes like last year Stormy fronts from the City/County crews on trying to get through their mess.

Oh by the way I did post a few on the lights area. This is one area that I definatley know about since I used to work on lights when I was on my Fire Dept.

Thank you for your support!

Better than this poor little guy!


----------

